# Safe to get pregnant immediately after mc?



## Dannie138

Out of curiosity, is there a higher rate of having another mc? It appears I'm about to O and it's been 5 weeks since my mc...but no AF yet. If I did get pregnant, would it be okay?


----------



## Vickieh1981

My drs told me after both of my m/c's that although they say to wait for one period that is more for dating purposes and there would be no ill effects from falling pg straight away.

Good luck


----------



## prgirl_cesca

My doctor told me it wasn't a problem to start trying straight away as it was early and a natural MC - by the time they scanned me it was complete. I think if you have a D&C it takes slightly longer for your body to get back to normal.


----------



## Vickieh1981

prgirl_cesca said:


> My doctor told me it wasn't a problem to start trying straight away as it was early and a natural MC - by the time they scanned me it was complete. I think if you have a D&C it takes slightly longer for your body to get back to normal.

I delivered Isabella naturally but then had a D&C because the placenta wouldn't come away - they still said it was fine straight away (I hope it is - I don't want to wait lol)


----------



## whyme

Hi, The hospital advised wait for one AF- but like the other girls say, think that more for dating purposes. Think it depends on if you are emotionally ready for another pregnancy? GP said give it a couple months to get stronger.

Following my MMC 8/2/10, We decided to wait, I just felt better knowing that my body had got back to "Normal" if you like and had my first "oil change"! Having said that I have just had first AF, but when it came to it, I realise I am still raw emotionally, not ready, so will review the situation maybe next month.

If you are ready, then Good luck x


----------



## kcw81

My doctor told me to wait two AF's to start after my D&C. He said I could start ttc earlier than that but there is a tiny bit more risk of another MC if you go to soon because your body hasn't got back to normal and your uterine lining might not be built up enough quite yet. I felt that the tiny bit more risk of MC was enough for me to wait till at least one AF because for me personally, if I got a BFP the first time I would sit there and worry the whole time that another MC was coming since I went for it too soon!


----------



## sue247

I am 7 weeks pregnant after having a MMC in December, I had a ERPC on Christmas Eve. We did try straight away though not very hard as i was a bit anxious about not having a AF first, but did not fall pregnant and got my AF after 7 weeks. I fell pregnant after my first AF. To be honest i feel better personally having had the AF first because unusually I was losing fairly large clots in my AF and what looked like it could have been whatever was left over! It went on for longer than usual too so was not a usual AF, personally i feel better having had the AF and feel like I was properly cleaned out. Obviously still feel very nervous though. It is a personal thing.


----------



## w8ing4bean

*i too was told to wait for one af, but we started trying again straight away. got 2 bfn and now first af had come 9 weeks later!! 

im glad though, as its very heavy and clotty, and its quite reassuring to know my body is back to normal and can start ttc properly next month.

its entirely up to u hun  my doc never told me there was higher risk of mc, but i spose maybe if ur uterus isnt strong enough yet it could be a bit of a risk.

good luck for whatever u decide *


----------



## Omi

I was told at the hospital, by the midwife when i had my d&c that you can start right away. She said dr.'s like one aft for dating purposes but as you get scanned its really not an issue. There isn't a higher risk of mc right after a d&c as your embryo will not implant unless your uterine lining has built up sufficiently anyway. I.e. you cannot get pregnant until your body is ready. And judging by the number of people that do id say the proof is in the pudding.

Good luck and all the best, chicken!


----------



## Mrs D

I was told by midwife and GP that you can start trying straight away if you feel ready. Only reason why they advise to wait for AF is for dating scan ... could cause unnecessary anxiety if you think you are further on than what scan shows.

I had MC on 24/3/10 at 9 weeks although baby had stopped developing at 7 weeks. :cry: Had D&C, and although we are both gutted we want to try straight away once things have settled down. I turned 40 in March so feel time isn't on my side if I wait too long. 

Good luck x


----------



## Libra Mariah

My doctor told me it was ok to try again as soon as possible. He also told me that you are more fertile after a MC. My Dr. was also going to give me provera 4 days after my MC to induce AF so that I could began my first cycle of clomid and try again. However I told my Dr. that I would just waite it out for a natual AF. Twelve days after my MC I ovulated and I think I am now in the 2ww. (well atleast I hope I am in the 2ww. I am just wondering if AF will take longer to show this time because of my MC) I counted the first day of my MC as cd 1. :shrug: I think as long as you are emotionally ready it is ok to try again. 

:hugs::flower:


----------



## mlyn26

I am TTC straight away, bleeding stopped Thurs and we B'd for 1st time y'day since MC started 2 weeks ago. I know i am not ovulating yet but will certainly be trying harder when i get my O signs. Doc said they recommend one AF for dating purposes only. x


----------



## NatoPMT

best of luck whatever you decide D

i was hoping to ask a question about this, hope you dont mind me asking on your thread but its related, albeit possibly me being a thicko

Im a bit confused, I have read a few conflicting opinions - I have been told by a nurse on the one hand that ERPC thins the uterus lining which helps create a better environment for conception, but also that mc itself increases fertility, but then by some websites that a thinner lining should be built up for a couple of months to help implantation. They seem to conflict with each other - can anyone explain to me please?

Thanks


----------



## Clarrisae

I had a mc at 10 weeks in May 09 and then, as advised by the doctor, waited 3 months before trying again. I became preg again in October but sadly had another mc at 6 weeks in December, on the very day the first baby would have been due. 

I was advised to wait for at least a month to make dates etc easier, and whilst I was careful I found out in January that I was pregnant again, without a period since my mc. Now I am 16 weeks on Tuesday, and so far everything is going well. It has been hard emotionally this time as every twinge sends me into panic, but I do believe that when the time is right it'll happen for you. 

Good luck x


----------



## mlyn26

I think that if you have an ERPC they advise you wait for AF due to lining being on the thinner side but someone said that if its too thin implantation naturally wont occur. I had a natural MC and so the lining (apparently) should just be 'normal.'

Clarrisae, congrats on your preg, you are re-assurance (partic as my MC was my first preg) that you can get preg and have a healthy preg after a loss. Good luck with the rest, i hope all goes well. xx


----------



## Clarrisae

Thanks mlyn26, and good luck trying! I think you are super fertile after a mc so fingers crossed for you too! xx


----------



## izzysmummy

Hi,

I have had an Ectopic in June 2007 and was told to wait 1 cycle before trying again. I fell pregnant again inthe October but had a MC in the December. I wasn't told either way to wait or try so just got on with it.

I suppose its up to you, if you feel ready then go for it.

I fell pregnant the following May and gave birth to my beautiful daughter who is now 14months old. I am currently 24 weeks pregnant with her brother after 1st Month TTC!

Good luck xxx


----------



## mbentley

We were also told to wait one period, but frankly it seems like when your mind is ready you can try. Good luck!


----------

